# Wanted: JDM big brake kit



## TonySoprano1234 (Jun 19, 2020)

After a big brake kit to fit my r32 gtr. Endless, Brembo, Saurus. Any for sale?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Might have a Alcon ccx kit coming up, think there 400mm discs without checking


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi i have forsale brembo F50 brakes if your interested, front only. In very good condition with project mu discs and pads.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)




----------

